# Outlook: I can't log in



## Luncbox1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I set up my account exactly as they said in a Microsoft video tutorial, but I can't log in. I have everything typed properly, but it doesn't let me log in.


----------



## talldude123 (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you press Send/Receive All Emails? 

You may have entered an invalid email address and POP3/SMTP server, use the one provided from your ISP.


----------



## Luncbox1 (Feb 11, 2007)

talldude123 said:


> Did you press Send/Receive All Emails?
> 
> You may have entered an invalid email address and POP3/SMTP server, use the one provided from your ISP.


that's the thing, I don't know what POP3/SMTP means or how I get that from my ISP. 

When I test my email account, everything checks out except when it tries to verify the outgoing email address, there is where it fails. I put "mail.hotmail.com" as my outgoing email address, which is the same as my incoming email address. I also tried just "hotmail.com", but neither worked.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Outlook does not work with Hotmail. They do not use POP3/SMTP, they use http. I think there may be some third party programs that let you do this. Here is one of them. 
http://email.about.com/cs/winw2previews/gr/hotmail_popper.htm


----------



## Luncbox1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Terrister said:


> Outlook does not work with Hotmail. They do not use POP3/SMTP, they use http. I think there may be some third party programs that let you do this. Here is one of them.
> http://email.about.com/cs/winw2previews/gr/hotmail_popper.htm


oh. well, that sucks. Thanks anyway. :smile:


----------



## HolLuvsTer (Feb 13, 2007)

What version of Outlook are you running because mine (2003) allows for hotmail accounts.

When creating a new account, 4th radio button is HTTP Connect to an HTTP e-mail server such as Hotmail to download e-mail and synchronize mailbox folders.


----------



## Luncbox1 (Feb 11, 2007)

HolLuvsTer said:


> What version of Outlook are you running because mine (2003) allows for hotmail accounts.
> 
> When creating a new account, 4th radio button is HTTP Connect to an HTTP e-mail server such as Hotmail to download e-mail and synchronize mailbox folders.


it's the 2002 version. It seems to allow me to set up the hotmail account, but it just doesn't work when I do it.


----------

